# Furry Hide Out (New Site)



## Devdaul (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm hoping this site will get some members, i made it myself,.... still working progress...

Anyways, the site ISNT just forums, its got chatango, picture adding ability's, video's, links, questions, hopefully soon it'll have more people working on it. Trying to find people that do coding but anyways back on topic. 

This site was made in the pupose of Having Questions answered, getting help, information for character creations and costumes done. But having it be a non furry hating place. Course yiff (any animal porn, suit "screwing", links to such) are not allowed. To each there own but not on here. 

i'm just gonna put the youtube vid link, if your interested the link is in the vid (vid needs a slight update so check out the site)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WMZv1AsLkB4

website for the lazy clickers/typers

http://furryhideout.webs.com/
and it does have a facebook like link as well


----------

